

A new video marketplace makes video ads available for all kinds of businesses - yoavush
http://www.veed.me

======
kendalk
Interesting! Can I suggest some other kinds of videos to offer? You have
Creative Commercial, Tutorial, Music video, Crowd funding, Testimonial and
Micro Ads. You could also have:

* Retail commercial -- for larger retailers

* Local Shop -- for local brick & mortar shops

* Product ad -- product ad by a manufacturer

* B2B -- videos aimed at corporate and business buyers

* Investors -- a video aimed at wooing investors

Excellent idea! I hope you see a lot of success.

------
Innercode
I really like the idea. We have used similar sites for web and graphic design
(i.e. 99designs) with great results. I wonder what the average 30 second ad
would cost using this model? My experience with other "competition" sites is
that they will become heavily dominated by people in low wage countries such
as India, Philippines, eastern Europe etc. as the prices are driven down.

~~~
yoavush
Hey! thanks for the kind words. It's true what you say about "competition"
sites (Elance, oDesk etc..) but don't forget that these are countries where
programming is very popular. We are trying to hand pick and curate our
creators by their level of execution (portfolios) and not only by price. As a
client you name your maximum budget and then work with whoever is interested,
based on his proposal and portfolio. We're in an Alpha stage and will
appreciate any sort of feedback, that's why we're here aren't we? :) cheers.
p.s would love to learn more about your company, too.

------
bg0
I would love to see the option to make an account as a Company rather than a
lonesome videographer. I own a production company and almost never do anything
on my own. Would love to showcase my companies work rather than put it down as
my own.

This is a great concept though, it looks pretty intuitive keep up the good
work.

~~~
yoavush
Hi there! thanks for the feedback! We actually have quite a lot of production
companies that signed up too and they showcase their work as a company. I hope
that we'll be able to help you find some work!

Let me know if you have any other questions/comments..

Cheers, Yoav at veedme

------
purereason
Looks promising. I liked the design of the home page with the vintage black
and white picture. I thought it was a nice touch (and just to be clear I don't
know anyone behind this project).

~~~
yoavush
Thanks for the kind words! I'm one of the co-founders and I'm happy to see
that you appreciate the design..

------
drorco
Excellent timing, it's really hard to find film-makers around here.

------
omribaumer
Awesome platform. its about time producing a video becomes simpler.

